# Application Size DB?



## Raccroc (Jul 1, 2011)

Do anyone know where application size information is stored and/or how to reset the database?

Here is the situation (happened twice now)...On a GB ROM for a week or so and decided to go back and try the latest FE GummyCharge and Eclipse ROMs. Did a Titanium Backup of user apps and then moved to the FE ROM. After restoring the applications, everything is working great. Now here is the hitch...when I go to Manage Applications or the built in Task Manager, the file sizes are off. When going into a specific application in Manage Applications, the file size is off there as well.

Example: Angry Birds is reporting 1.3 MB (Manage Applications) instead of ~24 MB (actual file size). Even worse, I have several which are reporting as 0.0 MB. Using a third party file application queries the sizes correctly (I assume it is reading the sizes directly from the file system).

They all still work properly, SD Card and System Free sizes seem right, and I can even Move2SD w/o issue. It looks like all this is is a DB that is jacked. I just can't figure out where.


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Move to SD and move back?
That would overwrite the data size property.

Also, if you move it to SD, it should show about 1.03 MG as Application size, as that is what is installed on the actual device when you move it to SD.
I just tested it with my Angry Birds, move to SD 1.03MB
As soon as I moved it back to the device, it shows the proper 21.66 megs.


----------



## Raccroc (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for the advice; however, it doesn't work (probably should have noted that I'd tried that). It does move them and the actual file size does change (up/down depending on to/from SD), but the Application entries do not change (0.00B for several entries...Majesty and Google Skymap for example). Also, I meant AB 1.03 instead of 1.3 (misread). Finally, a few of the applications which are mis-sized can not be moved to SD.
That is why I am assuming it is a corrupt DB and not just bad entries.


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh, thats weird then.
There is a migrate system data option in Titanium that says it attempts to preserve DB structure between incompatible ROM versions, so I would assume you are correct and that is what happened here.

Sadly I don't know where that DB is, or if it is even a good idea to play with it.


----------

